# SHIMANO SH-MP66W Gr. 45 (44) Wie NEU! SPD Schuhe MTB



## dageed (10. November 2010)

Biete hier ein Paar SHIMANO SH-MP66W Freeride SPD-Schuhe in absolut neuwertigem Zustand.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7354&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_5462wt_1141







Sind offiziell Größe 45, fallen aber eine Nummer kleiner aus, passen also für Füße Größe 43.5 bis 44 perfekt (habe selber irgendwas dazwischen).  Um größentechnisch auf Nummer sicher zu gehen empfiehlt es sich die Länge der Innensohle eines passenden Schuhs zu messen und mit der dieser Schuhe zu vergleichen: 28,6 cm! Wenn die beiden Längen annähernd identisch sind dann passt Dir der Schuh auch ;-)

Ich bin damit eine kleine Tour gefahren und fand schnell heraus, dass Klickpedale irgendwie nichts für mich sind.

Die Schuhe schauen aus wie neu (vgl. Fotos) und sind absolut geruchlos und frei von Pilzen etc. 
Minimalste Spuren vom Gebrauch sind nur bei genauem Hinsehen erkennbar.  
Die Innensohlen sind noch unbenutzt.
Mitgeliefert wird auch die Bedienungsanleitung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7354&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_5462wt_1141


----------

